# التنفيذ - التنفيد



## Mohamed Sola

السلام عليكم

مالفرق بين التنفيذ والتنفيد؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

أصل النفوذ هو الوصول إلى الجهة الأخرى، مثلا: نَفَذَ الطريق أي فُتح وسلك ويمكن الوصول منه إلى الطرف الآخر، ومنه النافذة لأن نور الشمس ينفذ منها إلى البيت.

نفّذ بتشديد الفاء أصلها بمعنى أنفذ أي جعله نافذا، ثم أصبحت مستقلة بمعنى أنجز ما أُمر به أو ما هو عليه واجب - أي أنها بمعنى أن يجعل الأمر أو الواجب نافذا أي سالكا وواصلا إلى منتهاه.

نقول مثلا: نفّذ الأوامر أي أطاعها وفعل ما أُمر به ونقول نفّذ كلام والده أي فعل ما أمره أو نصحه به والده، ونقول نفّذ الحكم أي فعل ما حكم به القاضي.

أصل النفاد هو الفناء والذهاب والانتهاء والفراغ حتى لا يبقى شيء، يقول تعالى في آخر سورة الكهف: قُلْ لَوْ كَانَ الْبَحْرُ مِدَادًا لِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّي لَنَفِدَ الْبَحْرُ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَنْفَدَ كَلِمَاتُ رَبِّي وَلَوْ جِئْنَا بِمِثْلِهِ مَدَدًا - أي يفرغ البحر ويفنى ماؤه قبل أن تصل إلى نهاية الكلمات

حسب علمي لا وجود للفعل نفّد في اللغة ولا في المعاجم. ولكن عامة الناس تخلط بين النفوذ والنفاد، فتجد البعض يقول: نفذت البضاعة في المخازن وهو يعني نفدت أي بيعت كلها ولم يبق في المخازن بضاعة، وتجد البعض الآخر يقلب الذال دالا تأثرا بلهجته العامية فيقول نفدّت الأوامر وإنما يعني نفذّتها أي أجريتها وفعلت ما أُمرت به.

لعل سؤالك نابع من هذا الخلط عند العامة، فإنني أجد هذا شائعا في العديد من الدول العربية حتى أن كثير من الناس يظن الكلمتين واحدا لشيوع الخطأ.


----------

